# Starting college late - no idea what to expect



## Porcupine Tree (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, so here's the short version of things:

I held off college for a very long time because I hadn't the slightest idea of what to do or how to even get it started. My anxiety has this off-shoot side to it where I'm very hesitant about doing independent things alone. It's pretty severe, actually - I'm nowhere near where I should be in life at this point.

But after seeing more and more friends have kids, get married and start their careers, it's really gotten to me. I realize that I will be left behind (more) if I don't start now.

I need to attend a community college for my first 2 years, then if I do well, I can transfer over to a University. If this works out, I'll be in my early 30s when I get out - not the most ideal thing in the world, but whatever...better late than never.

Thing is, I haven't been to school in like 7 years. I'm out of the routine, and I don't even know what to expect out of this. I filled out my FAFSA, and I apparently qualify for a hefty grant that would cover my classes and books quite easily. So, there's one benefit to starting late. 

But the thing that's kinda bothering me is how this all plays out. Luckily, I will be able to live where I do now, so that takes some stress off. But I don't know much about college. How does it all work with credits and whatnot? Am I able to bring a computer to each class? And if so, could I use e-books instead of physical books?

This is a huge step I never thought I'd take. That means driving farther away than I feel comfortable with, that means taking initiatives I'd normally pass on, that means being a more independent person. Some days, I'm okay with it - I'm freakin' ready for change. Others...it makes me second guess even going. I get super anxious. 

Could anyone give me the gist of how community college works? Is it like high school, only I get to select my class times? I know I probably have to take my general studies classes first before I pursue my desired major (which I would go after at the University). So, that's kind of a relief since it gives me time to get back into the groove of it. 

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry I don't have any tips or anything on this but just wanted to say that I'm in a similar boat now except that I'm getting an even later start than you are. I just turned 30 so don't feel bad. I've been out of school even longer.

I've wanted to go to college for years but now I finally think I'm at a place to do so. I mean the driving to college worries me, the classes, all the unfamiliar people etc. etc. Hopefully I just have to follow through and get my stuff together. 

Anyway good luck to you and wish you a great time in college.


----------



## Porcupine Tree (Aug 11, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> Sorry I don't have any tips or anything on this but just wanted to say that I'm in a similar boat now except that I'm getting an even later start than you are. I just turned 30 so don't feel bad. I've been out of school even longer.
> 
> I've wanted to go to college for years but now I finally think I'm at a place to do so. I mean the driving to college worries me, the classes, all the unfamiliar people etc. etc. Hopefully I just have to follow through and get my stuff together.
> 
> Anyway good luck to you and wish you a great time in college.


Thank you. My worries are the same. I'm glad we both found the inner-strength to start over this late in our lives.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey! 

Congrats on going back to school!  I'm sure when you go to the college you can meet with a counselor of some sort and they can tell you how credits work for whatever major you are in. Additionally, as fa as computers, I don't bring a computer to any of my classes but that's because I like to hand write my notes. Other people bring their computers and honestly, I think it's all about how you rather learn (unless your college doesn't like people bringing computers to certain classes). But with mine, you can bring a computer to any one of them as long as the professor doesn't have a problem with it. For example, my math professor hated people being on computers in her class because she said we don't need them and that we need to stop wasting her time if we're just going to come to class to do nothing we might as well not come at all and she wouldn't care, which makes sense, not that I was ever bringing a comp to math (why would you even??). So really, it depends. And again, m sure you can use e books, as long as your professors don't mind! And as long as its not a book you have to write in. I prefer physical books though, never been a fan of e books. And again, grats on going back...actually, last semester my chem lab partner turned out to be 32 and the guy looked like 24. He was pursing a career in medicine cause he wanted to be a doctor. The thing he always complained about was doing work he didn't think was necessary, which I guess is something you forget about when you don't go to school for a while. He never studied for exams cause he said he didn't have time, etc. a lot of excuses really. I don't know how he's trying to become a doctor since he's not putting in the effort, even if he does think an assignment is beneath him.


Anyway, my college community is really nice. I go to a university actually, and it's a lot of students, and I love crowds and lots of people so this place is great. I like the city feel. I mean, I suggest going to events to see what's up and get a feel for he place but I know that might be difficult with you being older and all, I think people feel odd about doing that which is understandable. I've joined clubs and such so that's pretty interesting...I live on campus too so there's a bunch of people on my floor I talk to. I mean, I think it'll be different since you're commuting and such, not sure but I guess you'll get a feel for it soon enough.

Sorry for grammar mistakes and typos, typed this reply really fast on my ipad and its annoying when it corrects my mistakes ._.


----------

